# Tractor Related Websites?



## Melensdad

I ran across a website and thought you guys might find some interesting parts you might need. Then I thought I would share my links because some of you might be interested in some of them. It might be good to start a list of useful websites for parts and supplies. Please add others as you can. 

If we get enough good sites, maybe the mods will even make this a 'sticky' so it can be referenced easily? Maybe someone who restores cars/trucks (DARGO?) would want to start up a similar thread in the Auto section? It might be nice to have one for boats too? Etc.


*MODERN PARTS/INFORMATION SOURCES:*VALUE-BILT SUPPLY:
All sorts of stuff related to tractors, parts, even farm toys and signs
http://www.valu-bilt.com/cgi-bin/sgdynamo.exe?HTNAME=_home.htm&UID=2005111115290665

McMASTER-CARR:  (I think I got this from OkeeDon)
http://www.mcmaster.com/

AUSTIN HARDWARE:  (I think Bczoom gave me this)
http://austinhardware.com/

Compact Tractor Review:  (Neil's site)
Review's, news and discussions of modern tractors
http://compacttractorreview.com/

MESSICK'S Dealership & Internet Sales:  (Neil's other site)
http://www.messicks.com/eparts.aspx​
*ANTIQUE TRACTOR LINKS:*YESTERDAY'S TRACTORS
Wide ranging resouce site for all brands of antique & orphan tractors
http://www.ytmag.com/index.htm

HART-PARR OLIVER'S COLLECTORS ASSOCIATION
Dedicated to collectors of Hart-Parr, Oliver & Cletrac tractors (some Cockshutt too)
http://www.hartparroliver.org/

FARM COLLECTOR
Dedicated to antique farm signs, farm life, collectables, plus articles about old tractors, etc
http://www.farmcollector.com/

ANTIQUE POWER
http://www.antiquepower.com/

CLASSIC TRACTOR MAGAZINE (UK)
http://www.classictractormagazine.co.uk/

COCKSHUTT SHED
Dedicated to the Cockshutt tractors 
http://www.ciaccess.com/~jackson1/shed/homepage.html

FORD-FORDSON COLLECTORS ASSOCIATION
Dedicated to antique Ford/Fordsons
http://www.ford-fordson.org/​_Now that I think about it, I probably should have done this in alphabetical order    Sorry about that.  
But it is divided between modern and antique _


----------



## Doc

Good list Bob!  Sure we'll make it a sticky.  
Good idea!!!!
Add to the list as you can guys.


----------



## BadAttitude

What Doc said...good idea!

Thanx Bob


----------



## Melensdad

I either currently own, use or have used in the past these brands and generally would recommend them. There are certainly other brands that are not included, but I don't just want to post brands that I don't know anything about, or have not used.


*TRACTOR & EQUIPMENT MANUFACTURERS*
*New Holland Tractors *division of Case/New Holland
http://www.newholland.com/h4/index.asp?Reg=NA&RL=ENNA*Case/Farmall Tractors* division of C/NH
http://www.caseih.com/home.aspx?RL=ENNA

*--  New Holland Construction*
http://www.newhollandconstruction.com/home.asp?Reg=NA&RL=ENNA
*--  Kobelco division of C/NH*
http://www.kobelcoamerica.com/
*--  Case Construction*
http://www.casece.com/index.asp?RL=NAE​*John Deere*
http://www.deere.com/en_US/deerecom/usa_canada.html*John Deere Landscapes*
http://www.johndeerelandscapes.com/
*John Deere Kids*
A corporate site from JD for kids stuff, interactive stories, activities, etc.  Teaches safety, etc.
http://www.deere.com/en_US/compinfo/kidscorner/home.html​*Kubota Tractors*
http://kubota.com/f/home/home.cfm

*MTD  Cub Cadet; Cub Commercial; Troy Bilt*; White; Yard Machines; Bolens; McColloch; Yard Man
I currently own Cub Cadet and Troy Built equipment and have been happy with the quality of both. I personally stay away from their lower end brands (Yard Man, MTD Yard Machines).
http://www.mtdproducts.com/home.jsp

*Ventrac Articulated Tractors*
My favorite for mowing slopes and odd, hard to get to places! The people who invented Steiner tractors sold the company then opened up Ventrac several years later to improve on the Steiner concepts.
http://www.ventrac.com/
*
Steiner Tractors*
Excellent quality commercial grade articulated tractors. Take a look at the "Utilimax" tractor. Way cool! I've not owned this brand, I did test it, I preferred the Ventrac (for my specific needs) but Steiner's are high quality units.
http://www.steinerturf.com/

​


----------



## MadReferee

Red Power Magazine for everything IH including Ag, engines, restorations, and especially crawlers and construction equipment of the 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, and whatever else from *International Harvester*.

http://redpowermagazine.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Wannafish

I read somewhere about a site for tractors named Tractor By Net.  I visited there once but all they talked about were some wild dogs...I think they were called coyotes or some such thing!


----------



## Melensdad

Wannafish said:
			
		

> I read somewhere about a site for tractors named _*KIOTI By Net*_. I visited there once but all they talked about were some wild dogs...I think they were called coyotes or some such thing!




Never heard of it. 


But www.compacttractorreview.com is a good site.   I even got a hat from the guy who runs it.


----------



## DAP

CONFESSION .. I still like to watch that Anderson fellow on RFD TV when the Classic Tractor show's air ...   I know someday, I will get more than tired of it ... but I still watch it now ... love those old steam boxes.

They also have a tractor show where each owner drives up to the camera on his old restored machine, talks about it, then goes through the startup procedures for it.  Some of those old machines had some awfully quirky startup routines!

K, I'll shut up now.


----------



## GaryE

Dap,

     Where are you watching RDF, sat or cable?

     Gary


----------



## Big Dog

Little of everything supplied by a Carnegie Mellon student!

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/kb13/more_info.htm#info


----------



## dirtybernie

dont forget harry's old engine. plenty of info on tractors etc.. and a list of parts suppliers. 

http://www.old-engine.com/index.shtml


----------



## Gerard

Wannafish said:
			
		

> I read somewhere about a site for tractors named Tractor By Net. I visited there once but all they talked about were some wild dogs...I think they were called coyotes or some such thing!



You mean one of these??


----------



## Gerard

Let's howl!


----------



## bczoom

Gerard said:
			
		

> You mean one of these??


I hate to ask but are all those quarts of oil on the shelf (enough to make the shelf bend) in the background related?


----------



## Junkman

Them Kioti's go through a lot of oil..... you know......they use a quart or two every hour of operation.  It bypasses the rings to lubricate the upper cylinder walls.


----------



## Gerard

bczoom said:
			
		

> I hate to ask but are all those quarts of oil on the shelf (enough to make the shelf bend) in the background related?



That oil is for the cars. Bought it for .$50/quart a long time ago and has since been used up. The shelf on the right wall (in back) is for the KIOTI oil.


----------



## Gerard

Junkman said:
			
		

> Them Kioti's go through a lot of oil..... you know......they use a quart or two every hour of operation. It bypasses the rings to lubricate the upper cylinder walls.



Yup, that's right Junk.  That's why I only start it up once every 4-6 months and it starts and stays running with the first turn of the key!


----------



## Spiffy1

I look in McMaster Carr first, but if not sometimes Grainger or MSC has what I need:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml

http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/nnsrhm

Also, I haven't bought anything from them, but heard good things about Gempler's. Isn't that where you got that heavy duty hose reel Bob?

http://www.gemplers.com/


----------



## Ice Queen

If you want to see antique tractors working, you should take a trip to the UK at the end of August/beginning of September to Dorset to the Great Dorset Steam Fair - ancient tractors - you ain't seen nothing till you've been there!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

Gerard said:
			
		

> Let's howl!


Is that a puddle of oil at the bottom of that ditch? 
Bonehead


----------



## Ricochet

BTW, the Kubota link is not working above.

It should be: http://www.kubota.com/


----------



## Gerard

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Is that a puddle of oil at the bottom of that ditch?
> Bonehead



*I thought I told you not to say anything!!!!!*


----------



## jwstewar

Thought I should post a link to the newest and best tractor talk website on the net: Nettractortalk.com Please join and post often.


----------



## Doc

Thanks for adding Net Tractor Talk to the list here.  
Rep points for you for being ahead of me on that one.    THANKS!!!!


----------



## dyt4000

www.onlycubcadets.com

A site for info and discussing the older iron cadets!


----------



## Jack26

Thanks for the list!


----------



## Cali2Idaho

If you have big tractors you can try Heavyequipmentforums.com


----------



## AdkSnowcat

I have a tractor related website.  I just added some photos and pretty dramatic (at the end of the videos the tractors emerge into the spotlight--many times in a wheelie!) night-time tractor pull videos from the NY Pageant of Steam Farm Tractor Show.  It was a heck of a show!  My site has a lot of fun images for vintage farm tractor lovers (and snowcat lovers).

http://AdirondackSnowcatAndVintageTractor.com/


----------



## Cowboy

Cool picture ADK , Nice looking website as well . I'll have to look around a bit more .


----------

